# Rebels Bullshit.



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

I dont know, at some point you might click on.

He's currently got you damaging the paintwork on your cars, having you compete to see who can post pics of the dirtiest TT.

He's got you running around taking pics of your seats for his amusement.

And to be honest, over 4000 post of nothing constructive but slagging off the Brits, their wives and their cars and lifestyles.

He talks nothing but shit, accuses everyone of lying, (except himself, he seems to forget that he accused me of not owning my M6 and a friend of mine had posted on another site it was his car, when i repeatedly asked him to post this threads link on this forum. He could'nt ,and he was equally bolloxed when i posted my ownership docs of the car).

Also accused me of not owning my amv8, and when i refused to post pics because my partner drives the car, jumped on the bandwagon accusing me of lying again.

He's the main reason i didnt post on the remote roof issue in the end, ( i now have a remote roof function on my TT and it cost me less the Â£150 to resolve, works a treat.).

This forum used to be full of interesting threads, informative, funny and good natured.

I keep reading the same old thing on here, about people no longer posting because of "Rebel", ( the only rebelious thing he has in his life are his transvestites legs)

Its your forum, make it interesting again for your sake, not his.
The more you bite into his bullshit, the more you drag this forum down with him.

Think about it.

Oh , and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought you had left again ? Why bother with him? Hes foreign :roll:


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

get over yourself its just the internet not real life, do you want us all to bow in your honour because you own an aston?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

Do i need to say more :lol:

He's back again, Let's hope GaryC won't catch you over here.
You got still some things to explain to him and some others.
Personaly i don't give a damn, if you told the true or not, we had some fun with you at that time. ROFL

Good luck with your new campaign Amigo



treblesykes TT said:


> get over yourself its just the internet not real life, do you want us all to bow in your honour because you own an aston?


For some it is :lol: :wink: 8)

Does DUONAN has an Aston Martin? Whoohooo......now tha's a real car....
Maybe you can ask him to post some pic's.......i bet he soon will be gone again, , like last 2 times he dissapeared when people asked abouth the Aston Martin..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.ringrebel.nl

Need I say more :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

treblesykes TT said:


> get over yourself its just the internet not real life, do you want us all to bow in your honour because you own an aston?


Bow to what?

Back to school for you. Try reading what i wrote again.

As for the pm Rebel sent me, Im still waiting for the proof that you had that the m6 wasnt mine.
You post me that proof and i'll post you pics of my old Aston with docs and my new car.

Its not a campaign Tranny , anyway, i wait with baited breath for you proof over the m6. If not, just admit it, your full of shit.

Oh, you also asked if i made my peace with garyc, lol, yeah right.
From what i read in the last thread we spoke on he banned me from the site.
Still here fedit.

Thanks for all te pm's agreeing with me, but dont pm me, put it up here.
Dont be afraid of rebel, he's going to be busy as the Dutch government have said its time to clean up the red light districts.

No more tranny songs to sing, no dresses to wear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

jam225 said:


> http://www.ringrebel.nl
> 
> Need I say more :wink:


Ha ha ha.
Funniest thing i've seen in fuckin ages.
Thanks Jam.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

PMSL :lol: (he shaves his legs)


----------



## hoofboy2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Who wears short shorts? :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

A German rebel-ring piece by the look of it :roll: :lol:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

I wouldn't knock him too much.....he looks like he's about to walk on water...last bloke that did that was well.....quite special. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry guy's because i'm not as fat as you :lol:

Maybe that's why i don't have the bulges in the leather

It;s a pitty i didn't take the time to upload all the pic's from my MK2 on the nurburgring. But you can find them on several thread's from last summer abouth the nurburgring on this forum.

And indeed i do like driving on the Nurburgring and make some pictures.

What about your Aston Martin and M6 DUONAN... Do you think we will see those car's ever on some pic's? Or do you keep them for your own dreams ? :lol:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey, I thought I'd seen those shorts before. Check out MarkTT225's avatar :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you want some pic's without the shorts?

One thing is for sure, it's better to read abouth shorts than abouth seat-leathers.

The forum was getting boring with all those fat grandmummy's complaining abouth leather.
Keep the pic's coming...Jam :wink:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Please....I'm just about to sit down and eat!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Again eating? My god, that explain's the overweight from all those english.
There should be law that forbid's fat people to buy a TT.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Damn...Rebel, please tell us you don`t shave your legs


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

I may weigh in at 95 kg but have a BMI of 18. Like you Rebel I run (road, fell, mountain.....not a lot of those around Maastricht!) but I prefer not to shave my legs :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Peace and good will to all men?

Its more fun than talking about colours and options - but only just.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Sorry guy's because i'm not as fat as you :lol:
> 
> Maybe that's why i don't have the bulges in the leather
> 
> ...


Have you ever run 100m in 10.5 seconds :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Sorry guy's because i'm not as fat as you :lol:
> 
> Maybe that's why i don't have the bulges in the leather
> 
> ...


Still doing that selective reading thing i see.
No dreams you doped up tulip farmer, although, both these cars are no longer mine. 
Something different in the garage now, bit more special, bit more expensive, and something else on the way.

Whats the matter ?
Hobbies? Running, mountbiking and photography?
Now we know why you here so much.
Banging your razor on the keyboard whilst you shave those legs.

Quite happy to post pics if you post the thread that you said proved the m6 was'nt mine.

Weren't lying were you Wobel?

Eh?

Tell me this, you and you wife, you havent spawned kids have you?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

DUO - mountainbikers don't shave their legs....(okay, some do in Europe...but that's just weird). Show up on the North Shore with shaved legs and they'll point you, politely (we are Canadian), to the West End clubs.

There's a Rebel in every forum.

I wash and polish my car to obsession - it relaxes me.
I don't mind that the leather on my seats sag.
I have no interest in driving on the 'ring.

I am interested in technical, product and service related posts. How do we improve the iPod integration? What about performance upgrades to both the 2.0 and the 3.2? Ways of shifting more of the bias on the quattro to the rear wheels? Solutions to the wind noise thing...all interesting topics.

Homophobic posts about clean cars is a waste of bandwidth. Seems a whole lot of repressed emotion there.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

I guess your busy Wobel.

I've just read through the old threads, garyc deleted whole replies, not just edited the swearing, (which is going to be his spin on it all)

He also re edited his, quite a few times.

The line i cant quite stop laughing over was the one about liars.lol

Well, if he wasnt a liar i wouldnt be able to post under this profile, and if you weren't a liar tulip boy you'd have posted the thread proving the m6 wasn't mine.

Still a bunch of fuckwit cowards on here, its plain to see, especially the little pop by treblesykes. Good effort, did your mum spell that out for you?

Like i said, quite happy to post pics of the amv8, my new car and a few others just to piss you off.

And if your not lying about someone posting on another forum that the m6 wasnt mine you just have to post it here and ill post lots of nice pics for you.

Anyway, give your wife her shorts back, you know she wants them back. Its time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> Homophobic posts about clean cars is a waste of bandwidth. Seems a whole lot of repressed emotion there.....


Repressed boredom.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Grow up FFS! [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Have you ever run 100m in 10.5 seconds :wink:


Nope Wallsendmag.......my respect if you did.

400 meters in 50.20 seconds
800 meters in 149.90 seconds

I've runned from my 16th birtday :wink: 
And no, i never shaved my legs. Can't help it my legs so sexy, you all can keep your eyes off it. :lol:

Duo3nan, i'm glad you bought a more expensive car....just show us some pic's :wink: 
Like i said before, it's good to see you back. Let's hope you have some more nerves like last time, because you already went away crying when we all said : .."BOOO"..

For those who don't now who duo3nan is.......he is a master in photoshop, and he shopped his licenceplate on several car's.....til somebody discovered his talent, and than he went of in a hurry for more than 6 months. 
I like this guy, he makes me smile :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> And no, i never shaved my leg. Can't help it my leg is so sexy, you all can keep your eyes off him. :lol:


I just wanted to make it absolutely clear that:

1. Rebel has NEVER shaved me and will only do so over my cold, dead body.
2. I am sexy but I am not 'his'.
3. Indeed you can keep your eyes off me, I'm married.

Thank you for reading this public information post.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I guess the forum rule about personal attacks must have gone. :roll:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Whats been going on here then, I sell my TT and come back to find the most amicable of Internet Forums turning into a battleground 

Can someone fill me in? Or is that a poor choice of words.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I guess the forum rule about personal attacks must have gone. :roll:


This is also a common thyme.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > And no, i never shaved my leg. Can't help it my leg is so sexy, you all can keep your eyes off him. :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

How long before he retorts with a polishing quip!


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

" the most amicable of Internet Forums" 
Id love to agree there are a lot of good guys here, but there is some snobbery about wheels,spec,engines and even putting down of people who use finance instead of finding a few thousand behind the sofa.

But thats forums for you I guess the freedom of speech can be abused or misconstrued easily.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You have money behind the sofa? whats your address - Santa's on his way!


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

I did have until the mrs found it all and invested in shoes


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Are there bulges in the sofa-leather?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Rebel said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever run 100m in 10.5 seconds :wink:
> ...


Photoshop? Me? lol

Still waiting. Still waiting for the proof the m6 was'nt mine..........

You seem to be the only fucker on this site that didnt see the docs i posted, funny that, because you replied right after i posted them.

Busy shaving your legs, i know.

So, like i said, im happy to post some nice new photoshops if you just post this thread proving i didn.t own the m6.

Its just you keep skirting that issue, and what we really want here is the truth isnt it Mon petit cock-knocker?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

digimeisTTer said:


> Grow up FFS! [smiley=sleeping.gif]


I'm glad you took time to stop letting the dog lick your balls to make that sweeping statement.

Makes me proud to be British.

S3? :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Grow up FFS! [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> ...


 :?: :? :roll:

You really are an odious individual aren't you? - Merry Xmas :wink:


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

"You really are an odious individual aren't you? - Merry Xmas"

Well said that man. Merry Xmas to everyone here -even the occasional idiots.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever run 100m in 10.5 seconds :wink:
> ...


Here we go then the secret is out

100m 10.5
200m 21.6
400m 48.2
and my speciality 
400m Hurdles 51.3 8) 
1/2 marathon 1hr 22m


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

If only GNER ran that effeiciently!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

hitchbloke said:


> If only GNWR ran that effeiciently!


keep up its NXEC now :lol:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

I stand corrected. National Express took over the franchise didn't they?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

digimeisTTer said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Odious, why?
Dont blame me if your car is the motoring equivalent of a shiny turd.

Location location, not an estate agent are you?

You know what Al Murray says about estate agents?

"Estate agents are living proof its not possible to die of shame".

About sums it up i think.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

treblesykes TT said:


> Well said that man. Merry Xmas to everyone here -even the occasional idiots.


Oh, look at that! Bloody favouritism! Merry Christmas to the occasional idiots? You must think the sun shines out of their arses. 2 years, 2 bloody years Ive been on this forum and you dont take the time to wish the regular idiots a Merry Christmas. Now, take my case. They let me join this forum two years ago. Every night, they take me offline for twenty minutes, then they put me online again, which I regard as very fair, in view of me being one of the complete idiots, and, if nothing else, it's taught me to respect the moderators, and it's taught me... that you'll never get anywhere in this life, unless you're prepared to do a fair number of posts for a fair day's pay!

Merry Christmas all from me and the worlds greatest ever Christmas film. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

treblesykes TT said:


> "You really are an odious individual aren't you? - Merry Xmas"
> 
> Well said that man. Merry Xmas to everyone here -even the occasional idiots.


Well said treblesykes.
Oh sorry, wasnt you was it seeing as you seem bereft of an original comment.
Just jump on the bandwagon, let dogimollester do all the work for you.

But don't let being a full time idiot put you off chipping in again with a pointless remark.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

DU03 NAN you really are a pathetic individual aren't you?

treblesykes TT you are spot on.

This thread illustrates exactly what is wrong with this forum and would be far better off without threads like this.

Reply as you will I wont be reading this thread again. [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Christ almighty I'm bored of reading rubbish arguments on here.

You're not even good at it, any of you. Just blatant insults and no wit.

Everythingâ€™s on one level. When you're having a forum argument you have to have layers for goodness sake. One lead argument but lead your foe with apparently innocuous comments that lead them into posting things that give you a new layer of argument so you can keep it fresh.

Really, bloody amateurs. How you expect to reach 30 pages with simple insults I'll never know? Rebel, Tosh and I used to cruise past 30 with ease moving from one argument to another with the ease of a Thai prostitute getting round a group of Englishmen with fat wallets and small cocks.

Must try harder, 4/10 so far.

PS. Also helps to wait about 3 pages and then post something that looks like you are trying to bury the hatchet and then kick off again when your opposition accepts it. Cant be too obvious though but it can have hilarious effects.

Carry on. I actually think that Rebel and DUO are the same person livening the forum up and in actual fact dont own any cars, she is a 14 year old girl from Basingstoke with spots and a crush on Wallsendmag.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


hahahaha.....That ole family favourite of getting your balls licked at Xmas ....It's the only thing i look forward to, after crappy socks and old sodding spice........err...i'll see my own way out


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> DU03 NAN you really are a pathetic individual aren't you?
> 
> treblesykes TT you are spot on.
> 
> ...


Yes you will.
You'll read it to see if anyone congratulates you on your fabulous comment.

Which was pitiful.

But, your comment has been processed in my head, weighed up, balanced out and ive come to the conclusion that your a nonce.

Nonce.

And come on, this thread as turned into the most interesting thread on the mk 2 forum for fucking ages.
Far more interesting than the legend that is, "What wheels", more exciting than "xenons or not" and even out performs that good old mainstay, "which wax".

But thanks for your contribution, its what makes this forum great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Leg said:


> Christ almighty I'm bored of reading rubbish arguments on here.
> 
> You're not even good at it, any of you. Just blatant insults and no wit.
> 
> ...


You reckon your bored, and like you, i'd love to bury the hatchet in Rebel, truly i would.

Actually dont own any cars? Maybe true.

I drive the finest photoshops money can buy and Rebel drives a 2.0.
So, yeah, no real cars there then.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

demi_god said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

DU03 dont let Rebel get to you,he's just a serial wind-up merchant and an attention seeker-cant you see he just lives off the attention he gets and the more you get wound up the more he enjoys it?
Dont rise to it mate,just ignore.He makes no significant contribution to the forum other than to piss people off.
I can see hes really pissed you off but go easy on the other forum boys,they just see all the vitriol and understantably get a bit wound up by your tone.
Best thing to do is sort it via PM with Rebel.
Or have a punch-up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> DU03 dont let Rebel get to you,he's just a serial wind-up merchant and an attention seeker-cant you see he just lives off the attention he gets and the more you get wound up the more he enjoys it?
> Dont rise to it mate,just ignore.He makes no significant contribution to the forum other than to piss people off.
> I can see hes really pissed you off but go easy on the other forum boys,they just see all the vitriol and understantably get a bit wound up by your tone.
> Best thing to do is sort it via PM with Rebel.
> Or have a punch-up.


Oh, i know what Rebel is.lol
And its xmas, so, fancied a good old xmas bust up.
Only back because i've been stuck in waiting for deliveries.

So, those pathetic enough to post on this thread which started off as an idea that you could have a proper forum again, its simple.

I knew it would devolve into this, dragging every idiot on this forum into jumping on a bandwagon to have a pop.

Which is great, seeing as this is the most interesting thing ive read on here in fuckin ages.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Can't agree with your last comment DUO! Not EVERY idiot on this forum has had his say :wink:

ps : You are right though DN - This IS the most interesting thread on this forum for ages.

Keep up the good work boys :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Christ almighty I'm bored of reading rubbish arguments on here.
> 
> You're not even good at it, any of you. Just blatant insults and no wit.
> 
> ...


OMG I have relatives in Basingstoke


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Christ almighty I'm bored of reading rubbish arguments on here.
> ...


 :lol:

Right, must dash, need to get some petrol for one of my photoshops.

For my 3.2 v6 photoshop. So much better than a real 2.0 dont you think.?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Rebel said:


> I've been cottaging from my 16th birtday :wink:
> And no, i never shaved my legs. Can't help it my legs so sexy, you all can keep your eyes off it. :lol:
> 
> I got a new boyfriend. He's the one chasing me in that pic, but he's out of shot. Got left behind a bit cos i left his pants round his ankles in the bushes, and ran home to my mummy.
> ...


Aaw, isnt that sweet. Come on guys, be nice, you know how sensitive these bandits can be. It is Christmas after all. Peace and tolerance to all, regardless of sexuality or unusual public practices.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > I've been cottaging from my 16th birtday :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Welcome back....again Du. Thought you had left us for good last time. Still, as they say, like a bad smell...

Interesting to see you and Pebble having your little spat again. It's like watching the short and tall boy at school trying to fight.

Picture the scene...

You taking left and right hooks whilst Rebel is standing with his hand on your head keeping you far enough away to enable your swipes to find just the right amount of fresh air to make you look exasperated yet pleasantly funny.

This comment sums you up for me...



DUO3 NAN said:


> Like i said, quite happy to post pics of the amv8, my new car and a few others just to piss you off.


Some one who buys cars for this purpose is just plain woeful. Whether AMs, M6s on here or TTs on the Saxo forum or Bugattis on the Ferrari forum the pathetic 'my knob is bigger than yours' stance just shows you for who you are. Perhaps if you really want to find out a nice therapist will 'help' you find the true you.

Enjoy the ride and, until your next showing, allow me to lift your rock and let you crawl back underneath.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

John C said:


> Welcome back....again Du. Thought you had left us for good last time. Still, as they say, like a bad smell...
> 
> Interesting to see you and Pebble having your little spat again. It's like watching the short and tall boy at school trying to fight.
> 
> ...


Very well said John.... 

I would be surpriced if he is old enough to drive a car :roll:


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Message to the two four year olds who are STILL having a "my dick is bigger than yours.." argument...

You've both filled up way too many web pages pages on this forum with your tosh..

Why dont you email each other directly and save us all the misery.

And BTW...Merry Christmas!


----------

